# Actual taste of juice



## Slick (15/9/16)

Hello wonderful people,something just popped up in my head and I can't figure it out,hopefully you can help me,when mixologists create their concoctions,they play around with it til they feel its perfect and ready to put on the market,but what device,tank,wire,wick are they using while testing? Maybe on their setup its perfect,but on my setup its far from that,so how will we ever know what the creator of the juice wants it to taste like for us? If his using high end device and we using a starter kit I'm sure the taste is different,what are your thoughts on this? Please feel free to share your opinion


----------



## Andre (15/9/16)

A good juice should taste good on all setups. Then it is up to the consumer to accentuate different notes by playing around with the various elements.

As far as I know most mixologists will test in different setups before releasing to the market.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

@Slick ...yeah very true...thats the reason i diy...i like long draws at low voltage and found myself not enjoying many juices as they made for higher wattage. coil builds and atty also key.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Slick (15/9/16)

@Andre that makes alot of sense,but I would love to sit with the mixologist at that time when he says 'nailed it' and then take the device from him and taste it

@incredible_hullk I diy myself and its true what u say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/9/16)

An interesting question for sure @Slick ! I recall a thread a while back where someone was complaining that a juice tasted poor. It was met with a response of trying to change the builds or power etc. It then turned into a full blown debate as to whether or not a juice should require a specific build to taste good.

I think a lot of us came to the conclusion that as @Andre says, a truly good juice is accessible across a range of different setups. It would be interesting to know on specific juices though what the maker's ideal setup was / would have been.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cam (15/9/16)

The point you make is indeed a factor. And as much as we may try to balance a juice for all setups, this just is not possible. Once i have the juice to where i like it on a rather middle of the road, yet current setup i will test it at both high power, and also in a stock coil basic setup, and then send samples to a few beta testers to provide their feedback before finalizing a recipe.
I always find it challenging to strike the right balance, more basic setups will usually need a higher flavour intensity, and that same higher concentration may well be far too much in some of the bigger builds. Lets call it the 'mixologists 22'. 
At the end of the day i mostly settle my juices for a middle of the road current rta build. May not be the perfect balance, but i find that the most sensible, untill someone can come up with a better idea.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

A good juice tastes good in most setups but there is no doubt at all that some juices really perform with specific builds! I really think juice makers should put recommendations on builds etc for some of the juices that do perform differently in different setups.

As an example Tropical Ice is perfect in a mouth to lung squonking mod at around the 0.9Ω mark but put it into a modern sub ohm tank and it will blow the top of your skull off.


----------



## Jan (15/9/16)

I suspect what a lot of mixologists do is they get their specific recipe to a point where there is 3 or 4 variations and then they ask other people to choose or at least for their opinion before a final decision is made


----------



## huffnpuff (15/9/16)

From a literal point of view, most juices don't have an actual taste, ie a physical reaction with your taste buds. They're more reliant on a person's sense of smell. Block your nose and test. Prepare to be disappointed, as only the basic tastes will come through like sweet, sour, acidic, mint/menthol and natural extracts with complex profiles like tobacco and spices. The rest is just aromatic window dressing. 

A very good juice for me should have a good physical taste too. Anything that fails to deliver during a closed nose test is just plain and simple overhyped weaksauce, which is sadly the bulk of juices available today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan (15/9/16)

I taste juice on my finger first before I put it in a tank quick way to eliminate the flavors you font like


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/9/16)

cam said:


> The point you make is indeed a factor. And as much as we may try to balance a juice for all setups, this just is not possible. Once i have the juice to where i like it on a rather middle of the road, yet current setup i will test it at both high power, and also in a stock coil basic setup, and then send samples to a few beta testers to provide their feedback before finalizing a recipe.
> I always find it challenging to strike the right balance, more basic setups will usually need a higher flavour intensity, and that same higher concentration may well be far too much in some of the bigger builds. Lets call it the 'mixologists 22'.
> At the end of the day i mostly settle my juices for a middle of the road current rta build. May not be the perfect balance, but i find that the most sensible, untill someone can come up with a better idea.


Where do I sign up for beta testing?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

Jan said:


> I taste juice on my finger first before I put it in a tank quick way to eliminate the flavors you font like



I do that too but unfortunately it only goes so far for me... it certainly eliminates a whole heap before buying but still the juice tastes different when vaped.


----------



## Caveman (15/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A good juice tastes good in most setups but there is no doubt at all that some juices really perform with specific builds! I really think juice makers should put recommendations on builds etc for some of the juices that do perform differently in different setups.
> 
> As an example Tropical Ice is perfect in a mouth to lung squonking mod at around the 0.9Ω mark but put it into a modern sub ohm tank and it will blow the top of your skull off.


Reminds me of my first attempt at menthol DIY. 10 or 12% plain menthol. Dripped it and boom. Pretty sure my face melted.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mike (15/9/16)

I find any nic completely marres the aftertaste, so while it can give you an indication, I personally think it's no more effective than a good sniff. Obviously 0mg is a different story.


----------



## cam (15/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Where do I sign up for beta testing?


Needing a few new palets soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/9/16)

cam said:


> Needing a few new palets soon...



I've got a palate that I can loan ya


----------



## Huffapuff (15/9/16)

I've noticed some DIY mixologists are starting to provide recommended temps for vaping their juices at. But as @Rob Fisher mentioned it would be cool if juices came with recommended settings. Kinda like wine pairings

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/9/16)

No way a mixer can test for ALL setups. I feel it is good enough if it gets tweaked according to taste, from there on we have sample tanks and drips at the vape shop. NO WAY to standardize flavor. 

Part of the FUN!


----------



## AniDey (15/9/16)

huffnpuff said:


> From a literal point of view, most juices don't have an actual taste, ie a physical reaction with your taste buds. They're more reliant on a person's sense of smell. Block your nose and test. Prepare to be disappointed, as only the basic tastes will come through like sweet, sour, acidic, mint/menthol and natural extracts with complex profiles like tobacco and spices. The rest is just aromatic window Dressing.



Now I know why I can only taste menthol in juices!!!


----------

